# Hedgie or Frog?



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

For the first time, Brillo has fallen asleep on me. He is laying on my chest stretched out like a frog! He is also twitching, dreaming maybe? I am in love with him. <3 I have only had him for about a week. What a gift  I think he is comfortable with me.  Excuse how I look


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Yay! I love a splatting hedgie! Brillo is adorable & it's so cute how his tail sticks up!
There's nothing like a sleeping hedgie to make the world right.  
Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

OH WOW!!

Congrats, Daisy's been with me 3 weeks now, she'll snuggle but no splatting yet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable. I love those legs and tail. :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hedgie butt hedgie butt!!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

We just don't get to see the cute little tale that our quilled friends have as often as we like... or at least as often as I like. Its just too cute. When my hedgehogs stick it out like yours is, it takes a great deal of effort to not touch it. And trust me I really do try, as often they are quite comfy and happy when they stick it out like that, but it is a real challenge.


----------



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

I am so happy he is comfortable with me already!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

krbshappy71 said:


> Hedgie butt hedgie butt!!


 :lol: and ditto!!!


----------

